# FSD computer discussion



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

I slowed down the Tesla FSD demo video and overlaid the augmented display so you can better see what is being displayed. I hope this makes it to production!

Discuss it here


----------



## gary in NY (Dec 2, 2018)

It's pretty amazing. Have they cracked the visual autonomous driving challenge? Even if this is a planned route driven multiple times, they could not pre-program the vehicle's interaction with traffic. I'd like to see more real world examples.

I did buy FSD before delivery (Oct. 2018), so I am extremely interested in the progress, and hope to receive the upgrade in a manor reflecting that commitment.


----------



## ravisorg (Jun 27, 2018)

TrevP said:


> I slowed down the Tesla FSD demo video and overlaid the augmented display so you can better see what is being displayed.


More importantly, you've added music! 😄


----------



## kennitala (Apr 9, 2019)

Will Tesla charge for retro fitting Tesla's with HW2.5 to HW 3.0 if you purchased FSD?


----------



## slacker775 (May 30, 2018)

By all accounts, if you purchased FSD, you get the upgrade to HW3 - unless you are lucky enough to get your car with HW3 already installed. There is still the lingering spectre of there not really being any contractual language fully covering that, but since when did Tesla care for legalese getting in the way. Elon has stated it numerous times and of you configure a new M3, there is a little blurb indicating that it would include an upgrade to the FSD computer.


----------



## StromTrooperM3 (Mar 27, 2019)

kennitala said:


> Will Tesla charge for retro fitting Tesla's with HW2.5 to HW 3.0 if you purchased FSD?


While all we have is a tweet. It's been communicated that the upgrade will be included if you ordered FSD at any one of the varying prices


----------



## Hugh_Jassol (Jan 31, 2019)

Sometimes I get the idea that even after going to service center and getting the HW3 computer installed, people will start posting "How do I _know_ they _actually_ installed HW3? I didn't see them install it!" Then if they do rip out the glove box and see the new computer it will be "How do I know they didn't just put a HW2.5 computer inside a HW3 enclosure??"


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

I thought we had a much longer thread on the FSD hardware, but haven't located it yet. As a point of interest, Tesla has either flipped a switch in reporting or Teslafi has new data, but as of today Teslafi is now reporting FSD/HW 3.0 in the Model 3. Although it has been confirmed it was in builds since earlier this year, it had not been reported by build code in the data collectors. Could be a very interesting point that Tesla is now identifying the hardware and has flipped the switch that it is identified. Maybe just in time for v10?


----------

